# Rocker board vs camber board



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm planning to buy a board but i can't chose between the burton hero and the burton deuce...
Whats the diffrent in feeling between rocker and camber?
please help:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

The rocker is gonna have a looser feel since the edges are lifted, but as soon as you go toeside or heelside your edges will make contact. The rocker is gonna be easier to flex at the tip and tail also. I would say if your planning on riding 90%+ of ur time in the park and love to butter/jib id go with the hero...but if you want to ride all mountain then stick with camber.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

SmartWentCrazy said:


> The rocker is gonna have a looser feel since the edges are lifted, but as soon as you go toeside or heelside your edges will make contact. The rocker is gonna be easier to flex at the tip and tail also. I would say if your planning on riding 90%+ of ur time in the park and love to butter/jib id go with the hero...but if you want to ride all mountain then stick with camber.


the guy in the shop said , that the hero is indeed a park but also freestyle board.
and that it won't begin to shake if you are going faster than usual. 
But i also want a little more information abouth the rocker board. i love the park , but why 
should i go for rocker if theire are als camber park boards...a friend said to me that his hero was
the best park board he had ever ridden...(don't really believe the guy).


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

falconis said:


> a friend said to me that his hero was
> the best park board he had ever ridden...(don't really believe the guy).


if your still unsure maybe you can ask him to test his board :dunno: 

try it more than once though...i heard it takes a few times riding a rocker before getting used to it. I've also heard once you do you wont want to go back to a regular camber board.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

park=freestyle


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

falconis said:


> I'm planning to buy a board but i can't chose between the burton hero and the burton deuce...
> Whats the diffrent in feeling between rocker and camber?
> please help:dunno:


neither.
TRIPLE BASE TECHNOLOGY | BATALEON SNOWBOARDS | Triple Base Tech, the best thing to happen to snowboards since edges.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

dipshit13 said:


> neither.
> TRIPLE BASE TECHNOLOGY | BATALEON SNOWBOARDS | Triple Base Tech, the best thing to happen to snowboards since edges.



 yea for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

The only thing that I can think of that TBT is worse for, is waxing it. It can't be fun to wax those round tips.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ScrapeScrapeScrapeScrapeScrapeScrapeScrapeScrapeSCRAPE ooo Quintuple Base Technology!


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

Who wants to tell me what all this stuff means? or perhaps a helpful link?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

bataleon.com
Neversummer.com
libtech.com
All of them use different technology. To only way to find the one that best suites you is to test them all. They all have advantages.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

rocker all the way. it'll change your life.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

just got me the hero from burton...
sweat like butter , fucking easy to pop high and its so buttery aaaahhhhh.
really fun board , fuck that deuce man , i tryied both but the hero ruled.
The rocker is a little diffrent to rideit , took me an hour to get the feel of it,
but eventualy it rocked :cheeky4:!!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

falconis said:


> the guy in the shop said , that the hero is indeed a park but also freestyle board.


same thing sir..


----------

